# Cleaned up the 06



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Cleaned up my "new" truck some and figured I'd grab some pics.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

The important part.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Looking good!

What size tires are you running? Did you crank the t-bars at all? Reprogram from GM for larger tires?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks great. Are you going to put a 2500HD thing back on the doors?


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

nice looking rig! long sum-*****!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mkwl;1046987 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> What size tires are you running? Did you crank the t-bars at all? Reprogram from GM for larger tires?


They are 265 Goodyear Silent Armors. I put 2 turns on the tbars. Needs a few more but don't want to mess with the front end to much.



mercer_me;1046989 said:


> Looks great. Are you going to put a 2500HD thing back on the doors?


Nahh, leaving everything off. I wasn't even sure I wanted to leave the dmax badges but I like them so far. 


shott8283;1046994 said:


> nice looking rig! long sum-*****!


It's definitely long but I wanted to have some bed space left once I got done putting my toolbox and backrack on. It rides nice though with a long wheelbase.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks good but take the duramax badge off. lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Frandon29;1047005 said:


> Looks good but take the duramax badge off. lol


One minute I want it off then the next minute I like it. I'll probably end up taking it off. Maybe I'll put them on my pos s10 or something.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Did you have GM flash the computer for the larger than stock tires? Did you have an alignment done for the 2 cranks?

Sorry for all the questions...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mkwl;1047009 said:


> Did you have GM flash the computer for the larger than stock tires? Did you have an alignment done for the 2 cranks?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions...


The tires were on it when I got it. I'm assuming no one recalibrated the computer. When I get efi live I'm going to have him set it for 285 tires since I'd like to run 285s on 17's spring-fall and then 265s on the factory 16's in the winter until they wear out then 235/85s. And no alignment with the cranks.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

shott8283;1046994 said:


> long sum-*****!


It's definatly long. But I know a guy that used to plow with a Dodge 3500 crew cab with an 8' bed.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mercer_me;1047017 said:


> It's definatly long. But I know a guy that used to plow with a Dodge 3500 crew cab with an 8' bed.


Dodges Crew cab isn't really anything more then an extended cab with 4 normal opening doors. At least that's how my friends cc/sb dodge feels.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

mercer_me;1047017 said:


> It's definatly long. But I know a guy that used to plow with a Dodge 3500 crew cab with an 8' bed.


He might be talking about a Mega Cab. They are huge.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

WI temporary tags? If you dont mind me asking, what did that beauty run you? Are you putting a blade on it?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

cet;1047021 said:


> He might be talking about a Mega Cab. They are huge.


You can't get a mega with an 8' bed unless it's been converted by an aftermarket company. Or if he was brave and did it himself.



vegaman04;1047023 said:


> WI temporary tags? If you dont mind me asking, what did that beauty run you? Are you putting a blade on it?


The truck came from Lenz in Fond Du Lac so I got Wi temp tags. I'm close enough to the state line no one questions it. I'm putting a Boss 9.2 Poly V on it.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=O8weTLjHOYHGlQfKooyeDg&ved=0CCAQ9QEwAQ

Are all these trucks after market mods.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

cet;1047038 said:


> http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=O8weTLjHOYHGlQfKooyeDg&ved=0CCAQ9QEwAQ
> 
> Are all these trucks after market mods.


I would have to say yes. I think the 2010's or the 2011's, whichever year it is they changed their styling again are available with a mega cab long bed. But I'm pretty sure that 03-09/10 are only available with a short bed if you want a mega cab.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I think your truck would be complete with some clearance lights up on the roof


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Ditto on the clearance lights. How was dealing with Lenz?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

thesnowman269;1047064 said:


> I think your truck would be complete with some clearance lights up on the roof





vegaman04;1047066 said:


> Ditto on the clearance lights. How was dealing with Lenz?


Lenz wasn't to bad. I'd never dealt with a dealer before so I didn't know what to expect. My dad helped me out quite a bit and did most of the talking while I observed when it came to the paperwork side of things.

I want to get the factory led cab lights and harness GM is using on the 2010s and stuff. But its about $400 I believe.

I've got a whole list of stuff I want to do it yet. (copy and pasted from another forum where I typed it out in response to another dmax owner asking me what I had done and my plans for it)

So far all I have done is 4" turbo back straight pipe, airbox mod (kinda followed the ppe instructions), tint, and then my backrack, led lightbar, and toolbox. Sitting in a box here at the house I have SS tierod sleeves from MA, Transgo Jr shift kit, Allison deep pan, and EGR block plate. Waiting on trans fluid to get here from John Deere. And hopefully by the end of summer it will have factory led cab lights, tcase brace, Cognito leveling kit and other front end braces, 285 or 305 Goodyear Wrangler Duratrac's on 17x9 black wheels, boost/pyro guages, and Efi Live with a DSP 5 switch from Nick at Duramaxtuner.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark, nice truck bro!

Just to let you know, if you need a hand with any of that stuff, come on down here and I can give you a hand. Doing Transgo's on a lift is so much better than your back. 

Also, if you need a bigger blade and truckside for that truck, I have a few sitting in my shop. Let me know.

Phil


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark13;1047068 said:


> Lenz wasn't to bad. I'd never dealt with a dealer before so I didn't know what to expect. My dad helped me out quite a bit and did most of the talking while I observed when it came to the paperwork side of things.
> 
> I want to get the factory led cab lights and harness GM is using on the 2010s and stuff. But its about $400 I believe.
> 
> ...


So did the exhaust make much difference?

Your truck almost sounds like its coming together like myn.... Do you really think you'll need the tcase brace?

When you get guages I highly recommend digital ones with memory just a heads up... Its soo cool being able to look back and see what you hit at the end of a pull...

I cant decide on weather to get the blocker plate or just go all out and get the delete pipe for the egr on my truck...


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i have to so your truck is looking dam good mark! what light bar do you have looks sick!?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Mini Legend on the Back Rack??????


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Triple L;1047094 said:


> So did the exhaust make much difference?
> 
> Your truck almost sounds like its coming together like myn.... Do you really think you'll need the tcase brace?
> 
> ...


The exhaust made it louder for sure and I think helped me with milage a little. It's got a nice tone to it now. And I want to do the tcase brace just so I don't ever have a problem. And I didn't know there was egr delete kits for these, never really looked.



the new boss 92;1047098 said:


> i have to so your truck is looking dam good mark! what light bar do you have looks sick!?


Thanks, The lightbar is a federal signal mini legend, all amber.



Stik208;1047105 said:


> Mini Legend on the Back Rack??????


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Stik, your correct. I'm on my phone and couldn't scroll down any in my reply.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Excellent choice.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

yes get rid of badge!!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

nice looking truck, sounds like you will be busy with the upgrades


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

swtiih;1047165 said:


> nice looking truck, sounds like you will be busy with the upgrades


I'll be busy with upgrades when I'm not busy farming to pay for the upgrades lol


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i just noticed you took the other rack off the back. do you like the back rack better or the safty rack?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

The safety rack styled one was to tall. It was actually a weatherguard rack and I think it was for a superduty. It looked weird sticking about 3" above the cab. The backrack is the one I had on my 98. And so is the toolbox.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

What % id you tint the side windows too? And it looks like you skipped the windshield?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;1047354 said:


> What % id you tint the side windows too? And it looks like you skipped the windshield?


There's 35% on the front doors, the rest is 20% or whatever the factory stuff is on the ext cab windows and rear window. I want to see what it would be like tinted first before I spend the money on it.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i just got to drive a 07.5 dmax ally combo 3500 srw with a intake and exhaust last night and damn the gm's are nice, im going to rethink before buying any other truck now. i can only think how driving one every day after having to drive my gasser back home! i deff see why you picked the truck you did mark!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1047402 said:


> i can only think how driving one every day after having to drive my gasser back home! i deff see why you picked the truck you did mark!


And the part that's going to drive you nuts. It's not my every day truck. It sits in the garage 98% of the time, might get driven once a week if it's lucky.

This is my every day truck: (no joke)








Before the cap









91 Chevy S10. 2.8 v6, 5spd manual, 2wd. Manual everything. Makes about 6hp on a good day. And rusted out horribly, I put my foot thru the bed of it twice last week and if you slam the door hard peices of the body fall off. Radio kinda works sometimes, no dash lights, wipers randomly turn on, a/c is ok at best, tons of squeeks and rattles. And yes the frame is bent if you were wondering. The interior is like new though


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

haha, well at least you have something to look forward to while driving the s10. sitting in my lariat F350 all i look forward to is a new king ranch 2011 6.7 lol,payup

anyways, dmaxes around here are pretty rare, i keep lookin for an 06 or classic 07 dmax to replace our 02 HD next year.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Mark13;1047443 said:


> And the part that's going to drive you nuts. It's not my every day truck. It sits in the garage 98% of the time, might get driven once a week if it's lucky.
> 
> This is my every day truck: (no joke)
> 
> ...


To tell you the truth I'm going to keep my current truck even when I buy a dmax(my choice now) just to keep the miles off of it and it will always will look clean and in good shape! Hope she treats you well


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1047452 said:


> To tell you the truth I'm going to keep my current truck even when I buy a dmax(my choice now) just to keep the miles off of it and it will always will look clean and in good shape! Hope she treats you well


What were you looking at replacing your 92 with before you got to drive a dmax?

I only drive the s10 because it was free and gets pretty decent fuel milage and I'd rather let it sit in a farm field or at the farm all day then something nicer. And to pick up chicks.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

the new boss 92;1047452 said:


> To tell you the truth I'm going to keep my current truck even when I buy a dmax(my choice now)* just to keep the miles off of it *and it will always will look clean and in good shape! Hope she treats you well


Now that kinda sounds backwards right there.... Its a diesel man, its made to be driven and worked, not city driven...


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

2002 7.3 f350 4 door and 6 foot bed or a 98 24 valve cummins with a 5 speed. Now I'm deff considering a dmax your body style I really enjoyed driving that chevy last night and liked the power it made. Just gotta wait another year to complete myprojects I started already. Is there anything that you don't like on your truck so far?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1047466 said:


> 2002 7.3 f350 4 door and 6 foot bed or a 98 24 valve cummins with a 5 speed. Now I'm deff considering a dmax your body style I really enjoyed driving that chevy last night and liked the power it made. Just gotta wait another year to complete myprojects I started already. Is there anything that you don't like on your truck so far?


That caught my attention. You mean a 12v? Or do you really like the 98's for some reason but want the 24v?

I wish it had cab lights lol. And was a 3500srw. And didn't suck to park in some lots. Otherwise I'm pretty happy with it, the dual climate control is kinda dumb having to turn both knobs instead of letting one control both and then pushing a button if you want them to be separate or something. Overall I'm happy with it. There's a ton of stuff I'd change but none of it is things that Ford or Dodge have either, just things that personally I'd want or would do differently.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

oops my bad 12v. i did notice alot of them have the 2 climate controls for some reason, not a fan of that myself, but i do like the 01 02 body style the most but i will settle for some thing newer when i do go out to pick something up. Your doing a really good job on your truck though i cant wait to see pictures when you get a plow mounted to it! ill get some pictures of the truck i drove next timeim at my buddys shop tomarrow or friday.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1047522 said:


> i cant wait to see pictures when you get a plow mounted to it! ill get some pictures of the truck i drove next timeim at my buddys shop tomarrow or friday.


The plow will be red, with a hinge in the middle, and direct lift. 

I'm still debating weather I want to put black wheels on it or not.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks awesome and nice red plow will look great on it to.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks real good mark....it was nice to talk to you the other day.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

tls22;1047554 said:


> Looks real good mark....it was nice to talk to you the other day.


Thanks Tim, It was neat to get to talk to a ps member that isn't local and see their take on things.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Mark13;1047529 said:


> The plow will be red, with a hinge in the middle, and direct lift.
> 
> I'm still debating weather I want to put black wheels on it or not.


i will get a picture for you tonight i will see the truck again i drove and it hase black xd'son it and it is a bad @ss looking truck i thing blck wheels willlook sickon your truck. the truck is also black that will help out your decision making!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1047623 said:


> i will get a picture for you tonight i will see the truck again i drove and it hase black xd'son it and it is a bad @ss looking truck i thing blck wheels willlook sickon your truck. the truck is also black that will help out your decision making!


I was looking at the XD Hoss, Diesel or Spy all in black. Can't decide which I like. And they would be 17x9's.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

He has 18 but he's got a small lift on his truck


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i got a 80,000lb strap just hanging off my hitch itchin to hook up to you.....loser buys the beer

think it will hang with the 6.0?...very nice looking rig...ditch the badges...smoke the lenses


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

smoking the lenses is a good idea, but i think if he buys black rims he will be a little dissappointed with how much black will be on the truck unless he is a black kind of a person


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

here mark, sorry bout the quility, celll phone picture.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1047661 said:


> smoking the lenses is a good idea, but i think if he buys black rims he will be a little dissappointed with how much black will be on the truck unless he is a black kind of a person


I'm going for mostly black with a little chrome or polished aluminum to break it up. Not sure I want to smoke the lenses though, people already have a hard enough time seeing brake lights and turn signals.



the new boss 92;1047694 said:


> here mark, sorry bout the quility, celll phone picture.


Pretty sharp land yacht your friend has there. Looks like it just has a body lift to me. At least going by the amount of frame showing. Could just have keys and blocks in it also.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

He has air bags in the back and cog leveling kit.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1047705 said:


> He has air bags in the back and cog leveling kit.


Thats what I plan to do also so my truck should sit about the same. I don't need airbags now but with a loaded V box I will. Or for a goosneck, my toolbox, and a full "L" tank I will.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

It dosent ride all that bad either surprisingly


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1047707 said:


> It dosent ride all that bad either surprisingly


The cognito leveling kits still let it ride nice. And the long wheelbase really helps.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

now i know what my truck looks like without the trim and badges, i'm definitely doing that! I was skeptical, but ill definitely be taking mine off when i get some time. But man i haven't seen my truck that clean in a very long time! 

what process did you go through to take the badges and the trim off? I have heard of several and yours sure came out very clean!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

mcwlandscaping;1047715 said:


> now i know what my truck looks like without the trim and badges, i'm definitely doing that! I was skeptical, but ill definitely be taking mine off when i get some time. But man i haven't seen my truck that clean in a very long time!
> 
> what process did you go through to take the badges and the trim off? I have heard of several and yours sure came out very clean!


you can use a 3m strip off wheel, it doesnt harm paint, and take all the glue off. you could also do it the old fashion way with a heat gun and get the same effect.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Mark13;1047709 said:


> The cognito leveling kits still let it ride nice. And the long wheelbase really helps.


it rides real nice for using the air bags in the back leveling it out and the leveling kit doing all the work in the front. but if i did it i would use small blocks in the rear so the air bags arent constintly taking the weight of it all.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;1047715 said:


> now i know what my truck looks like without the trim and badges, i'm definitely doing that! I was skeptical, but ill definitely be taking mine off when i get some time. But man i haven't seen my truck that clean in a very long time!
> 
> what process did you go through to take the badges and the trim off? I have heard of several and yours sure came out very clean!


To get all my stuff off I first used a heat gun to soften the glue. And then just pulled one badge off at a time working my way around the truck with the heatgun. For the stickers I just warmed them up for a second and then peeled them off. Then used a 3m eraser wheel in a 18v drill to get te glue and adhesive off. Wiped all the spots down then claybared them to ge rid of any dirt that was stuck around the edges and then waxed the spots. Then a couple days later I washed the truck twice, hand dried it, claybared it, waxed it. And washed the windows and polished the aluminum and chrome.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> Then a couple days later I washed the truck twice, hand dried it, claybared it, waxed it. And washed the windows and polished the aluminum and chrome.


yep, i know what thats like, goodbye saturday! the issue i run into is i have no shade so the waxing has very small windows of opportunity.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark13;1047727 said:


> Then a couple days later I washed the truck twice, hand dried it, claybared it, waxed it. And washed the windows and polished the aluminum and chrome.


Wow, I can only dream about having that much time to do something like that to my truck....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ProTouchGrounds;1047729 said:


> yep, i know what thats like, goodbye saturday! the issue i run into is i have no shade so the waxing has very small windows of opportunity.


I was lucky to be able to do mine inside our shed. With the a/c on lol.



Triple L;1047731 said:


> Wow, I can only dream about having that much time to do something like that to my truck....


I've got about 6 hours into it. Had a couple rain days at the farm without much else to do.


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

Have you been looking at plows for it


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Boss 9'2v joey


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

are you sure boss 92 I think a fisher would better


----------



## Polarisrider (Sep 4, 2009)

very nice truck man, I like that color. I am looking now for a gas powered version. preferbly short box tho.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I just noticed too that you have the window visors on the truck...what kind are they, the ones that stick on or the ones that go into the window track? I want them real bad for my truck but hear bad things about both! The stick on ones trap dirt and junk behind them and ive seen on a buddies truck where the window track ones actually wore through his paint in a couple spots! I have them on my 97 and got used to being able to have the windows open a bit when its raining but i really miss it! lol oh and where did you get the eraser?

I'm looking forward to stripping my trim off hopefully tomorrow, probably going to leave the emblems on though! we'll have to see!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

joey7599;1048248 said:


> are you sure boss 92 I think a fisher would better


He's already got a 9'2" poly waiting for him.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

joey7599;1048248 said:


> are you sure boss 92 I think a fisher would better


Fishers arn't real popular around here. And I liked the 9.2 boss I got to run a few seasons ago.


mcwlandscaping;1048260 said:


> I just noticed too that you have the window visors on the truck...what kind are they, the ones that stick on or the ones that go into the window track? I want them real bad for my truck but hear bad things about both! The stick on ones trap dirt and junk behind them and ive seen on a buddies truck where the window track ones actually wore through his paint in a couple spots! I have them on my 97 and got used to being able to have the windows open a bit when its raining but i really miss it! lol oh and where did you get the eraser?
> 
> I'm looking forward to stripping my trim off hopefully tomorrow, probably going to leave the emblems on though! we'll have to see!


The vent visors are the stick on ones with the 3m double sided tape on them. Make sure you position them right before you push them down and get them to stick good. I kinda messed one of them up on my 98 and there is no way it's comming back off. They are made by AVS I think and I got them at my local farm and fleet store. You can get them just about anywhere though.

The 3m eraser wheel I got at a semi local automotive paint shop. And I took all my stickers, emblems, badges, molding, etc off. There's nothing on it right now.



WilliamOak;1048268 said:


> He's already got a 9'2" poly waiting for him.


I just may lol.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;1048260 said:


> I just noticed too that you have the window visors on the truck...what kind are they, the ones that stick on or the ones that go into the window track? I want them real bad for my truck but hear bad things about both! The stick on ones trap dirt and junk behind them and ive seen on a buddies truck where the window track ones actually wore through his paint in a couple spots! I have them on my 97 and got used to being able to have the windows open a bit when its raining but i really miss it! lol oh and where did you get the eraser?
> 
> I'm looking forward to stripping my trim off hopefully tomorrow, probably going to leave the emblems on though! we'll have to see!


I have the stick on ones on my truck and I dont have any problems with them....


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

WilliamOak;1048268 said:


> He's already got a 9'2" poly waiting for him.


im thinking waiting at esi after looking at the photos, looks they will have plently to go around!


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

So Mark-

What type of wheels did you end up with? I see the pic above but can't make them out too well....
Did I see you say you were keeping your 16's?
I did. They will be my winter set. Narrower tire too....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

SnowMatt13;1048363 said:


> So Mark-
> 
> What type of wheels did you end up with? I see the pic above but can't make them out too well....
> Did I see you say you were keeping your 16's?
> I did. They will be my winter set. Narrower tire too....


I've still got the factory aluminum HD wheels on it. I want to get some black 17" xd's and 285s or 305s for spring - fall then keep the 265s on the factory wheels for the winter. And when the 265s are shot change to 235/85s or whatever they work out to be for 17" wheels instead of 235/85/16 like most guys run.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

So i'll definitely go with the stick on visors! Thank you

Tonight i took the moldings off of the truck. I'm kinda ticked as the 3m wheel didn't work as well as i hoped. I followed the directions but i think it swirled my clear coat in a few spots that i can hopefully fix. We'll see on friday when the truck gets all cleaned up. My truck was ordered from the factory without any of the typical stickers that would normally be on the tailgate or the 4*4 ones on the bed....which i like a lot. I'm still contemplating taking of the door badges!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;1048606 said:


> So i'll definitely go with the stick on visors! Thank you
> 
> Tonight i took the moldings off of the truck. I'm kinda ticked as the 3m wheel didn't work as well as i hoped. I followed the directions but i think it swirled my clear coat in a few spots that i can hopefully fix. We'll see on friday when the truck gets all cleaned up. My truck was ordered from the factory without any of the typical stickers that would normally be on the tailgate or the 4*4 ones on the bed....which i like a lot. I'm still contemplating taking of the door badges!


I was happy with the 3m wheel. Saved my fingers that's for sure. And take off the door badges too. I havn't gotten any time for a picture with mine now that I took the dmax/ally badge off the doors also.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

so when are you going to change the pic in your sig??


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

WilliamOak;1048268 said:


> He's already got a 9'2" poly waiting for him.


Might as well buy a real plow Mark....

814-898-2171 I know he's got a couple.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;1048606 said:


> So i'll definitely go with the stick on visors! Thank you
> 
> Tonight i took the moldings off of the truck. I'm kinda ticked as the 3m wheel didn't work as well as i hoped. I followed the directions but i think it swirled my clear coat in a few spots that i can hopefully fix. We'll see on friday when the truck gets all cleaned up. My truck was ordered from the factory without any of the typical stickers that would normally be on the tailgate or the 4*4 ones on the bed....which i like a lot. I'm still contemplating taking of the door badges!


All my vehicles have the Weathertech vent visors that go in the window valley and they are awsome. The set on my 02 has been on it since new and they still look like new. I would never go back to stick on ones again. JMO


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

JD Dave;1048661 said:


> All my vehicles have the Weathertech vent visors that go in the window valley and they are awsome. The set on my 02 has been on it since new and they still look like new. I would never go back to stick on ones again. JMO


Thanks Dave! I was hoping someone would chime in about the non-stick on ones...i'll see what my local truck shop has available...hopefully the same ones that you have!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Mark13;1048609 said:


> I was happy with the 3m wheel. Saved my fingers that's for sure. And take off the door badges too. I havn't gotten any time for a picture with mine now that I took the dmax/ally badge off the doors also.


I hear ya on the fingers thing.....except mine hurt like hell after i finished getting the glue off! On the drivers side i didn't use the wheel and it came out a lot better. Again, it all still needs some buffing to make it shine like it should but i think it'll clean up nicely. And i'm probably going to take off the door badges too. I love the way just getting rid of the molding cleaned up the whole truck!


----------

